# Spiele für 4 Personen gesucht



## sagmentus (16. Februar 2012)

*Spiele für 4 Personen gesucht*

Erstmal hoffe ich dass mein Thread nicht geschlossen wird, aber ich hab keinen besseren Ort gefunden.

Also ich suche ein gutes PC-Spiel das ich mit meiner Familie über LAN/Internet zocken kann. Ein Spiel für 4 oder mehr wäre ideal.
Ich persönlich spiele gerne Strategiespiele oder auch Sachen wie LoL, jedoch kann ich meine Familie zumindest für SC2 und LoL nicht begeistern.
Kann mir jemand ein Spiel empfehlen, welches sich eignet und auch preislich im Rahmen ist?

Danke schonmal


----------



## chbdiablo (16. Februar 2012)

Wer ist denn die "Familie" ?
Als erstes fallen mir natürlich Coop-Shooter ein, wie z.b. Left 4 Dead wo man als 4er Gruppe unterwegs ist, genau so wie Payday oder teilweise auch Killing Floor und andere Spiele. In Battlefield 3 besteht ein Squad auch aus 4 Spielern. 
Strategie scheint ja nicht so das Geeignetste zu sein.
Online-RPGs sind natürlich auch auf Gruppen ausgelegt, allerdings schwankt die Gruppengröße da von Spiel zu Spiel.


----------



## Mothman (16. Februar 2012)

Ja, also es wäre schon wichtig zu wissen, ob Familie in dem Sinne "Mutter, Vater, Kinder" oder "4 erwachsene Brüder".


----------



## sagmentus (16. Februar 2012)

In dem Fall handelt es sich um Mutter,Vater,Kind von daher sind Shooter nicht grade so ideal


----------



## xNomAnorx (16. Februar 2012)

Mir würde spontan Worms einfallen, kann aber sein das das auch nicht unbedingt was für die ganze Familie ist 
Was mir zusammen mit Freunden immer noch sehr viel Spass gemacht hat ist TrackMania. Da sind alle Teile relativ billig, Nations ist sogar kostenlos.


----------



## svd (16. Februar 2012)

Vlt. wirst du ja auf www.co-optimus.org fündig.

Evtl. kann man sich ja auf Hack-n-Slays wie "Titan Quest", "Dungeon Siege", "Magicka", "Diablo", "Sacred" etc. einigen.

Oder zB. eine Warcraft 3 Tower Defense Map spielen. ZB. die "Burbenog TD" macht mit weniger als 4 Spielern sowieso keinen Sinn.
Und sehr zu empfehlen ist auch "Suto's Castle TD" oder die "Azure Glades"...

Es gibt ja auch die "Siedler von Catan" oder "Carcassonne" auf dem PC, wobei Brettspielcharme natürlich nicht emuliert werden kann.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Februar 2012)

wäre als famlienunterhaltung nicht was analoges, also ein brett- oder kartenspiel, geeigneter?


----------



## Mothman (16. Februar 2012)

Oder du holst dir ne Playstation 3 mit *Buzz!*. 
Das ist zwar auch nichts, was man ewig spielen kann, aber mit der Familie ne lustige Sache. 
Allerdings etwas teuer, wenn du nicht schon ne PS3 hast.

EDIT:
Oder halt für PC das alte "You don't know Jack". Ist aber imo nicht im LAN möglich, sondern zu viert an einem PC.


----------



## sagmentus (17. Februar 2012)

Danke für die vielen Antworten, ich werde mal einiges ausprobieren


----------



## hifumi (17. Februar 2012)

Worms ist gut, lässt sich auch an einem PC spielen. Hat ja nicht viel von Familienstimmung wenn die Leute an getrennten PCs hocken.

Was mir auch noch einfällt ist "Little Fighter" oder wie es hieß. Ist wie ein Sidescrolling Beat em Up, so im Stil von Downton Nekketsu Monogatari. Man braucht natürlich optimalerweise 3-4 Gamepads. (Habe es mal mit 4 Leuten gespielt indem wir 2 Tastaturen an einen PC angeschlossen haben...) Allgemein haben Konsolenspiele da aber glaube ich die Nase vorn. Fürs SNES gibt es auch einen Vierspieler Adapter. Ein großer Fernseher und ein SNES mit Super Bomberman 2 (imo der beste Teil) ist ein mega Spaß wenn man 4 Leute dafür zusammenbekommt.


----------

